# Ferry crossing with a RV !



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Thinking of taking the kids to Disneyland Paris........can any one recommend a ferry company that will carry a35ft RV likley costs ?.......... and a campsite near to the resort that accepts large vans( not the resort carpark ) .thanx Mark


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi qe2 the only one i know that you can't go on is speed ferries, there may be others, but P&O, norfolk line all take Rv's.

We have been with norfolk line this year in july £118 return.

Olley


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mark, each of the Ferry Operators will quote online if you feed in your details, you don't have to conclude the booking. You can try different dates and times and see how the fares vary. It's usually cheaper to go early morning or late afternoon. Also avoid weekends if you can.
The 3 main ones are PO Ferries, Sea France and Norfolk Lines. Norfolk Lines might be the best bet because they specialize in the larger vehicles.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Try Eurotunel, they don't charge for length.. one price for ALL motorhomes ..


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi qe2
You cannot go on the tunnel if you have got a LPG conversion on the engine. which i think you have.

Olley


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Forgot to mention the tunnels out .....LPG Conversion


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Bit of a bugger that, i can go with 200 litres of petrol but not 180 litres of LPG???

I think for a fitted domestic tank the limit is 96 litres, seems daft to me.

Olley


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you're lpg powered probably worth going with Norfolkline then.

Just did a quick calc for a 12 mtr van + 7000kg for £150 rtn, not bad for u gas guzzlers ( :roll: ).

pete.


----------



## 95792 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi 
We have just booked with Sea France next July returning August. 
No charge for length time of day or number of passengers just £30 each way on there winter special offer. 
P&O wanted £90 for the same journey. 
James


----------

